# What breed



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

These are my neighbours chickens and I was
Wondering what breed they are?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I'd guess the first is a red sex link, can you get a picture of her tail? Does it have white tips?

Second is a black sexlink.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I'd guess the first is a red sex link, can you get a picture of her tail? Does it have white tips?
> 
> Second is a black sexlink.


Thanks!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Red sexlink is the first picture and the 2nd one is a black sexlink. So technically I agree with @ChickenBiscuts.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Red sexlink is the first picture and the 2nd one is a black sexlink. So technically I agree with @ChickenBiscuts.


Interesting tell
Me
Abt the breed more


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Interesting tell
> Me
> Abt the breed more


Red Sexlink's are lucky to even live past 2 to 3 yrs because of their high egg production and large eggs causes problems such as prolapse oviduct or egg bound. I don't know much about em really..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's true of almost all large fowl that come from hatcheries. They breed them for large eggs and high output and it takes a toll on them. It's where if you want birds that live longer from a hatchery the bantams are the better bet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's true of almost all large fowl that come from hatcheries. They breed them for large eggs and high output and it takes a toll on them. It's where if you want birds that live longer from a hatchery the bantams are the better bet.


Bantams I actually feel are easier to handle too, I have only had 1 bantam though, and it was a rooster, here is a picture of him.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Red Sexlink's are lucky to even live past 2 to 3 yrs because of their high egg production and large eggs causes problems such as prolapse oviduct or egg bound. I don't know much about em really..


Oh.. what abt my columbian rocks they lay huge eggs too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw his pic yesterday. Love that white body and black tail.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The good thing is that your birds are not pure. It reduces the damage humans have done to them. And didn't you get your birds from a farm and not a hatchery?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 41897


She's a production red. 



lovely_chooks said:


> Interesting tell
> Me
> Abt the breed more


People say their sweet. I've never personally owned them. I'm not a fan of the high production breeds.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The good thing is that your birds are not pure. It reduces the damage humans have done to them. And didn't you get your birds from a farm and not a hatchery?


I don’t even know what they are. I think they are like a small farm like they don’t have a lot of chickens but they just breed them I guess? And I think my chickens are pure breeds.. idk


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The good thing is that your birds are not pure. It reduces the damage humans have done to them. And didn't you get your birds from a farm and not a hatchery?


My neighbors got theirs at the farm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then everyone's birds might be just fine.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh.. what abt my columbian rocks they lay huge eggs too


I'm not sure about Columbian Rocks. I am reading that Columbian Rocks are a rare breed and most hatcheries don't hold them. I think someone on here told you that they were common and I believe they aren't.. Here is a little info and a article, hope it helps!

*Poultry Show Class: *American Class
*Weights: *Hen—–7 1/2 lbs Rooster——9 1/2 lbs
*Purpose and Type: *Dual, egg laying and meat; Production and show
*Egg Shell Color: *Brown
*Egg Production:* 200 – 250 eggs per year
*Egg Size: *Large
*Temperament:* Docile
*Fertility Percentage:* 40-55%
*Broody: *Setter
*Roost Height:* 2 to 4 feet
*Country of Origin: *United States
*APA: *Yes, Recognized by the American Standard of Perfection
Here is the article on them.








Columbian Rock Chicken Breed Information


The Columbian Rock The Columbian Rock remains a popular choice for those wanting a good dual purpose bird. With their white with black lacing on the necks and black tails they are an attractive bird. The colour is not much unlike the popular...




www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm not sure about Columbian Rocks. Here is a little info on them though.
> 
> *Poultry Show Class: *American Class
> *Weights: *Hen—–7 1/2 lbs Rooster——9 1/2 lbs
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Thanks


No problem! Is it any help?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> No problem! Is it any help?


Yes


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Great!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t even know what they are. I think they are like a small farm like they don’t have a lot of chickens but they just breed them I guess? And I think my chickens are pure breeds.. idk


The black sex link and production red are not purebreds. They are intentional production crosses. Would it be possible this place got them from a hatchery or feed store than sold them to you?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm not sure about Columbian Rocks. I am reading that Columbian Rocks are a rare breed and most hatcheries don't hold them. I think someone on here told you that they were common and I believe they aren't.. Here is a little info and a article, hope it helps!
> 
> *Poultry Show Class: *American Class
> *Weights: *Hen—–7 1/2 lbs Rooster——9 1/2 lbs
> ...


They aren't as common as say the barred variety of the plymouth rock, or say a white leghorn. But they also aren't 'rare.'


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's true of almost all large fowl that come from hatcheries. They breed them for large eggs and high output and it takes a toll on them. It's where if you want birds that live longer from a hatchery the bantams are the better bet.


Yup.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yup.


Antique breeds of banties are pretty much indestructible.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Does anybody know what breed he was. He is the white bird in the first page of this thread, I know he was a bantam but can't remember his breed, what is he?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's too early in the morning for me because my brain won't pull up the member that seems to be so good at id'ing them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> The black sex link and production red are not purebreds. They are intentional production crosses. Would it be possible this place got them from a hatchery or feed store than sold them to you?


They are my neighbors chickens. They said they got them from a farm


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Does anybody know what breed he was. He is the white bird in the first page of this thread, I know he was a bantam but can't remember his breed, what is he?


Black tailed white Japanese bantam is my guess.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Black tailed white Japanese bantam is my guess.


Oh, yes that is what he was. I totally forgot and wanted to know, thank you!


----------

